# Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich



## Dachfrosch (1. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, heuer wird es nix mit blühenden Pflanzen - es scheint ja nie die Sonne! :evil Aber dafür wachsen sie brav....
Hab heute mal neue Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Mr.Frost (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Glückwunsch zu Deiem Faßteich! Echt schön! Und es ist wieder einmal bewiesen: Es geht immer etwas, man muß nur wollen und Ideen haben!

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## VolkerN (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Hallo Suni,

echt schoen !  

...ein Idyll auf kleinstem Raum


----------



## Dachfrosch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Danke! Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ich euch bald Fotos von einer blühenden Teichlandschaft zeigen kann....


----------



## dachgarten (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Hallo Dachfrosch,

wow, Dein Fassteich sieht sehr schön aus. 

Ich möchte auch gerne so ein Teich im Fass auf meiner Terrasse haben. Deshalb bin ich über dieses Forum gestolpert und bin mal wieder begeistert über das Internet, es gibt ja für alles ein Fachforum 

Ich habe schon vor einigen Jahren einen Brunnen für meine Terrasse gekauft und finde die Atmosphäre mit dem plätschernden Wasser super schön. Ich würde dem Element Wasser gerne noch etwas mehr Platz geben auf der Terrasse und deshalb möchte ich mir einen kleinen Teich in einem Fass anlegen. Da bin ich aber noch grünschnabel  und für jeden Tipp dankbar. Ich würde gerne Seerosen dort pflanzen, welche funktionieren und worauf muss ich achten?

Liebe Grüße
Josch


----------



## Dachfrosch (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Hallo Josch!
Meine erste Seerose war eine weiße __ Zwergseerose, die hatte ich in einem sehr kleinen Metalltrog, leider hat sie den Winter nicht überstanden. Voriges Jahr hab ich dann keine Zwergseerose gefunden und kurzerhand eine "normale" gekauft, wo als Pflanztiefe 30cm angegeben war. Ich hab sie in einem Plastiktopf mit vielleicht 25 Litern Wasser gehabt und sie war wunderschön. Heuer ist sie ins Fass übersiedelt und treibt sehr fleißig Blätter - ob sie es zum Blühen schafft, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen.....


----------



## Springmaus (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Hallo,

  super super schön !!

LG Doris


----------



## Munka (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Super Bilder, so ein Fassteich hat etwas, super Idee.


----------



## dachgarten (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Wirklich traumhaft. Ich stöbere gerade schon im Netz nach eine Zinkwanne. Ich hab auch hier im Forum schon einiges gelesen. Was mich als totalen Anfänger aber noch beschäftigt ist, kann man jetzt noch einen Miniteich anlegen oder ist es schon zu spät?


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Da kann ich nur sagen:  los, ran an den Speck....


----------



## Dachfrosch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Fotos vom Fassteich*

Bei mir blüht heuer so gut wie gar nix :evil
Ganz zaghaft kommen die Gelben heraus.....


----------

